# Cubika Plus



## robint (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone interested in discussing?


----------



## northwestdt (Jun 8, 2013)

bloody leakey thing


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I had one and its good machine for those who dont care about grinding proper beans and tamping etc

For those who like a machine to make a ok espresso shot with pre ground coffee its a good machine.

However for steaming its pretty useless as it just dont have the power, it runs out of steam power pretty quickly.


----------



## robint (Jun 6, 2013)

nekromantik said:


> I had one and its good machine for those who dont care about grinding proper beans and tamping etc
> 
> For those who like a machine to make a ok espresso shot with pre ground coffee its a good machine.
> 
> However for steaming its pretty useless as it just dont have the power, it runs out of steam power pretty quickly.


Agreed, small boiler probably half size of Gaggia premier. I nuke my milk first to help

When mine arrived it didnt work and I had to delve into it and quickly found the over temp trip had gone.

Thanks to the generous help from Mark at

http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/index.html

I found the reset button between the two elec spades - easy when you know, but the element was clearly scorched as when I flushed it through. Still works but for how long?

He also told me that this model is a rebadged Saeco Aroma

NB

The mc will not self prime through the group head, you must open the steam valve instead. If not it will rapidly heat up trying to prime - probably why it bust its button in the first place.

http://andrewbradford.co.uk/blog/gaggia-cubika-plus-review

Describes its oddities

I am going to lower the drip tray to accept the shot glass - Philips - run by accountants

I did manage to get a shot of crema (would have posted a pix but it wont let me , I keep getting a red !)

Cheers

Robin


----------



## obmij77 (May 23, 2013)

robint said:


> Anyone interested in discussing?


Yep me....

Anybody know how to get rid of mould in the siphon pipe (water pipe)...can i get a new one or clean it out. Only noticed it the other day, suprised we haven't had any ill effects to be honest, theres quite a bit.


----------



## robint (Jun 6, 2013)

obmij77 said:


> Yep me....
> 
> Anybody know how to get rid of mould in the siphon pipe (water pipe)...can i get a new one or clean it out. Only noticed it the other day, suprised we haven't had any ill effects to be honest, theres quite a bit.


IMHO I would use a solution of household bleach diluted 10:1 soak for half hour or untill its all gone

I wont discuss Legionella here but its the type of mould which can harbour such bacteria. To be absolutely safe drink your coffee by bending down and sucking from the opposite side rim. If that doesnt ruin your days nothing else will.


----------



## obmij77 (May 23, 2013)

Cheers, makes sense. Ive not taken the top off my cubika + yet but will do so.

Different subject....is anyone using a naked portafilter on this gaggia, ive seen instructions elsewhere on how to make the pressurised filter so but having taken it apart the guide made no sense.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robint (Jun 6, 2013)

2 little screws at the back of the tray

sorry something wrong with this website it wont let me upload a pix. admin dont seem to care


----------



## eyeswideopen (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi there,

I have owned a Cubika Plus now for just a over a year and it has developed issues with the steam wand. It has become loose and is now a bit of a scolding hazard! The steam bubbles and comes through the top of the wand as well shooting off completely on occasions! Is this simply a case of replacing the wand? Or is it worth returning the machine for a repair as I understand they hold a 2 year warranty?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## robint (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi

I assume you checked to see its not clogged up with old milk - sounds scary

You can unscrew the Panarello wand tip for cleaning

BTW the steam comes out at 150C, so its a serious scald risk, not just like some kettle vapour


----------



## eyeswideopen (Jun 15, 2013)

robint said:


> Hi
> 
> I assume you checked to see its not clogged up with old milk - sounds scary
> 
> ...


Yep, cleaned thoroughly a few times.. Steam does come out but its just unstable and doesn't remain in the same position!


----------

